# An interesting CraigsList post in Ft Collins, Co



## angerisagift (Jun 6, 2015)

the title of the post is "Grow yr Six" seem like a growing/tenting/commune situation mayb.looking needs help on his land and opening to like minded peeps. it is in Gardener,Co which is in the middle of no where HUERFANO County . so check it out . i dont know how to paste and sheeeeeeeit so mayb @Matt Derrick or @MolotovMocktail can post this if they think it is cool. GO OVER in Blackhawks/Lightning game [HASHTAG]#gambling[/HASHTAG]


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Jun 6, 2015)

Took a minute but I found it:
"Lost my job, gave up the apartment. I dont want to loose my land also. come grow your six and help me keep my land. Financial help is always welcome but the property is off grid and in need of work, so labor is welcome as well. I must haul water to the site for now, but the water table isn't to deep and any money after land payment will go toward the well. camping near by and a creek moving all year, for hydro power, (no water rights, but the water is right there). been using up the saving and could use some immediate assistance. must be 21 and a CO state ID or DL. if you don't have one, your still welcome to spend the summer. trying to start a aquaculture system with a hatchery, to supply water to a hops plot for fall brew. looking to put up some geo domes asap.
don't have allot of power, do have a internet connection, but need more power and money for VOIP.
send me an email. tell me about yourself, what you have to offer ect..
co-op, 420, weed, land, off grid, rental, for sale, sustainability, growth, intern, camping, hiking, farmers market, wild edibles, hunting, fishing, mountain biking, ATV, Elk, deer, turkey, antelope, sheep, rocks, wind power, solar power, hydro power, horses, goats, chickens, fish, aquaponics, firewood,
collage students welcome.
also im 2 hours south of Denver, just outside of pueblo. thought all should know, so its not a problem.
thanks GB"


----------



## angerisagift (Jun 6, 2015)

MolotovMocktail said:


> Took a minute but I found it:
> "Lost my job, gave up the apartment. I dont want to loose my land also. come grow your six and help me keep my land. Financial help is always welcome but the property is off grid and in need of work, so labor is welcome as well. I must haul water to the site for now, but the water table isn't to deep and any money after land payment will go toward the well. camping near by and a creek moving all year, for hydro power, (no water rights, but the water is right there). been using up the saving and could use some immediate assistance. must be 21 and a CO state ID or DL. if you don't have one, your still welcome to spend the summer. trying to start a aquaculture system with a hatchery, to supply water to a hops plot for fall brew. looking to put up some geo domes asap.
> don't have allot of power, do have a internet connection, but need more power and money for VOIP.
> send me an email. tell me about yourself, what you have to offer ect..
> ...


yep that is it. looks interesting but b warned it is in the middle of nowhere which may not b a bad thing


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 7, 2015)

If I were living on the road, I'd do it. 

Sounds like a cool adventure.


----------

